# First Day Driving - Decent Results - 55% of pax tipped me - $17+ hour net



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

I realize these results may not be typical - time will be the judge of that.

Yesterday (Saturday night) was my first real day of driving - save for 2 hours I did previously during the week "learning the ropes."

Please see my screen caps with my earnings and another with my detailed analysis and let me know if you think my numbers are unreasonable.

I found it very easy to get my pax to tip. Here is what I did for those that are interested:

1) Fun and casual conversation with a good attitude
2) Asked the pax if the were hot/cold or wanted windows up/down
3) Offered to make stop to get them food if they wanted
4) Helped people walk their groceries to their home
5) Escorted women by themselves into convenience store at night
6) Gave pax updates on arrival times
7) Upon arrival, interior lights on with a reminder not to forget their belongings
8) Asked pax to please rate me as I am working on improving my rating (this points them to rating and tipping without me asking outright for a tip)
9) I do not carry drinks or snacks in car....

As you can see, the results appear pretty decent. I am only planning on doing this on the weekends. It pays to be courteous. Again, more time will tell how sustainable this is. Pretty good for schleppin' people around...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> I realize these results may not be typical - time will be the judge of that.
> 
> Yesterday (Saturday night) was my first real day of driving - save for 2 hours I did previously during the week "learning the ropes."
> 
> ...


Drive safely and be nice. The all you need to do for tips is #8


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Sincere tip: Keep track of your pay and expenses (remember 15% self employment tax) for a month or two, then calculate your net pay. I think you'll find you will average $8 per hour or so, not to mention beating up your car.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Sincere tip: Keep track of your pay and expenses (remember 15% self employment tax) for a month or two, then calculate your net pay. I think you'll find you will average $8 per hour or so, not to mention beating up your car.


Taxes are the price you pay for making money - will take that deal all day. I went out again last night and crushed it again. This is only a weekend deal for me - if I can keep my tip rate up, no reason to expect to pull in that little (fingers crossed).


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

MaxReaver said:


> Taxes are the price you pay for making money - will take that deal all day. I went out again last night and crushed it again. This is only a weekend deal for me - if I can keep my tip rate up, no reason to expect to pull in that little (fingers crossed).


Agree about taxes but please do the math in a few months.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MaxReaver said:


> I realize these results may not be typical - time will be the judge of that.
> 
> Yesterday (Saturday night) was my first real day of driving - save for 2 hours I did previously during the week "learning the ropes."
> 
> ...


It sounds like your honeymoon is off to a good start.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

MaxReaver , welcome to Uber. Sounds like your positive attitude and great service are paying back with generous TIPS, well done!

Also sounds like you are using this as a weekend GIG which is a smart move. Weekends are the highest demand time and you can use all your new cash to treat yourself without leaving your weekday job! #MovingForward


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MaxReaver said:


> Taxes are the price you pay for making money - will take that deal all day. I went out again last night and crushed it again. This is only a weekend deal for me - if I can keep my tip rate up, no reason to expect to pull in that little (fingers crossed).


It's not about the taxes. You don't pay taxes on money you don't make. It's about expenses. Are you tracking mileage?

Maybe uber steals fewer tips from newbies?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The algorithm gives a boost to new drivers at the expense of veteran drivers. Keep that in mind. At some point you'll likely be earning less than you are now.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Man, you figured that out all in one weekend.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Man, it's going to be fun to see what you are saying 6 months from now. Please don't take this wrong way. It's just that I remember when I was a lot like you.



> 4) Helped people walk their groceries to their home


This is probably going to get old soon enough after you get a few $3 rides where they have 30 bags of groceries, don't tip you, and then 1* you with three bogus false reports for no reason after you help them load and unload all that. Don't get me wrong, I got a few $20 tips from grocery runs and lots of $5 tips. But most of these runs aren't worth it because they tend to be short and the customers usually don't tip at all.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

MaxReaver said:


> I realize these results may not be typical - time will be the judge of that.
> 
> 8) Asked pax to please rate me as I am working on improving my rating (this points them to rating and tipping without me asking outright for a tip)


I LIKE # 8...I am gonna try that!!

Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> The algorithm gives a boost to new drivers at the expense of veteran drivers. Keep that in mind. At some point you'll likely be earning less than you are now.


Understood. Will have to keep an eye on it. I am hopeful that I can keep my tip percentages high like I have been - which certainly makes it more worth while. When/if it turns to s&^t, I'm out.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's not about the taxes. You don't pay taxes on money you don't make. It's about expenses. Are you tracking mileage?
> 
> Maybe uber steals fewer tips from newbies?


I provided an expense breakdown. Did you look at it? All expenses should be accounted for...gas, depreciation, maintenance, tolls, etc...



touberornottouber said:


> Man, it's going to be fun to see what you are saying 6 months from now. Please don't take this wrong way. It's just that I remember when I was a lot like you.
> 
> This is probably going to get old soon enough after you get a few $3 rides where they have 30 bags of groceries, don't tip you, and then 1* you with three bogus false reports for no reason after you help them load and unload all that. Don't get me wrong, I got a few $20 tips from grocery runs and lots of $5 tips. But most of these runs aren't worth it because they tend to be short and the customers usually don't tip at all.


Interestingly enough - the people I helped with their groceries (2 trips) were not part of the 55% that tipped me. Your point certainly certainly seems to have some merit.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

I can't ask passengers to rate me I rather not get rated at all then get rated 4 stars because the passenger thinks that's good enough. Anything lower then 5 will take a hit to your rating so I just keep my mouth shut and let them do them.

I don't ask for ratings, tips, or anything. I do offer chargers and gum but that's about it. If Lyft decieds to improve on the pay I will start offering waters.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> I can't ask passengers to rate me I rather not get rated at all then get rated 4 stars because the passenger thinks that's good enough. Anything lower then 5 will take a hit to your rating so I just keep my mouth shut and let them do them.
> 
> I don't ask for ratings, tips, or anything. I do offer chargers and gum but that's about it. If Lyft decieds to improve on the pay I will start offering waters.


Then be explicit and ask them for a 5 star rating. If you have a good rapport with them it is easy. I also think this is why my tip percentage has been so high - once they hit the rating, the screen pops right to the tip screen. Boo yah!


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

MaxReaver said:


> Then be explicit and ask them for a 5 star rating. If you have a good rapport with them it is easy. I also think this is why my tip percentage has been so high - once they hit the rating, the screen pops right to the tip screen. Boo yah!


It's not in me to ask other people what they should do. I rather not be rated period. I don't like controlling other peoples actions and that's me. I'm still 5.00 

Also with Lyft, if a passenger does not rate you it automatically goes to 5 stars.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LolIKnow said:


> It's not in me to ask other people what they should do. I rather not be rated period. I don't like controlling other peoples actions and that's me. I'm still 5.00


You ARE new! Lol


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> It's not in me to ask other people what they should do. I rather not be rated period. I don't like controlling other peoples actions and that's me. I'm still 5.00


As long as you like leaving a lot of money on the table, then continue what you are doing. You may have a 5 star rating, but are you getting tips from nearly 50% of your pax? Just a suggestion...again, I'm no expert here admittedly...


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm not getting tips from 50% of passengers. I get enough tips delivering with UberEats. If I don't get tips from ride-sharing I could careless. I will never tell passengers what they should do or remind them to do something and I also wouldn't like when drivers tell me to rate them 5 stars because of this and that. I catch on fairly quick to peoples motives therefore I feel like passengers might have the same type of thinking as me which is not the case but that's how I work.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> I'm not getting tips from 50% of passengers. I get enough tips delivering with UberEats. If I don't get tips from ride-sharing I could careless. I will never tell passengers what they should do or remind them to do something and I also wouldn't like when drivers tell me to rate them 5 stars because of this and that. I catch on fairly quick to peoples motives therefore I feel like passengers might have the same type of thinking as me which is not the case but that's how I work.


Understood - you have to do what works for you. Again, I need a few more weekends before I have any sort of trend to speak of myself.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

First trip today got tipped $2

Didn't say shit. So 100% of my passengers tipped me today.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> First trip today got tipped $2
> 
> Didn't say shit. So 100% of my passengers tipped me today.


LOL. Crushin' it...go ahead and take the rest of the day off


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

MaxReaver said:


> LOL. Crushin' it...go ahead and take the rest of the day off


Day off? I just booked a vacation.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MaxReaver said:


> I realize these results may not be typical - time will be the judge of that.
> 
> Yesterday (Saturday night) was my first real day of driving - save for 2 hours I did previously during the week "learning the ropes."
> 
> ...


Oh, newbie, newbie, newbie! Bless your heart! Trust me, after a while you're gonna see how rude and inconsiderate a large portion of your passengers are pretty quickly and you're gonna change your tune. People are gonna leave half empty beer bottles in your car to spill [which, of course, you haven't noticed that they've smuggled into your presumably clean car]; they gonna make requests to stop at liquor stores, banks, etc., etc., where they just want to "grab a quick smoke", thereby wasting your valuable time; they're gonna ask to smoke in your car, tobacco and otherwise. and think that if they keep asking you're going to change your answer from no to yes; they're either too stupid, or too clever, to post that they have two stops, the first to a really close grocery store, just for "a couple of things" and back to their shithole trailer 3 minutes away, thereby either causing you to have to pass up other possibly longer and more profitable rides. People, especially those who have been drinking, are selfish and disgusting pigs. But find out for yourself. Sorry to be so negative. I'm just half venting here.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

shirleyujest said:


> Oh, newbie, newbie, newbie! Bless your heart! Trust me, after a while you're gonna see how rude and inconsiderate a large portion of your passengers are pretty quickly and you're gonna change your tune. People are gonna leave half empty beer bottles in your car to spill [which, of course, you haven't noticed that they've smuggled into your presumably clean car]; they gonna make requests to stop at liquor stores, banks, etc., etc., where they just want to "grab a quick smoke", thereby wasting your valuable time; they're gonna ask to smoke in your car, tobacco and otherwise. and think that if they keep asking you're going to change your answer from no to yes; they're either too stupid, or too clever, to post that they have two stops, the first to a really close grocery store, just for "a couple of things" and back to their shithole trailer 3 minutes away, thereby either causing you to have to pass up other possibly longer and more profitable rides. People, especially those who have been drinking, are selfish and disgusting pigs. But find out for yourself. Sorry to be so negative. I'm just half venting here.


It's really easy - if it gets to what you say (and it certainly could), I won't drive any more. This doesn't need to be that difficult. Are you still driving after all you say?


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MaxReaver said:


> It's really easy - if it gets to what you say (and it certainly could), I won't drive any more. This doesn't need to be that difficult. Are you still driving after all you say?


Yes, I'm still driving. I've just developed an attitude that some would consider rude. I don't put up with shit from self-centered assholes.



LolIKnow said:


> First trip today got tipped $2
> 
> Didn't say shit. So 100% of my passengers tipped me today.


Sorry, but I don't believe the 100% thing.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

I think everything each person is saying here rings true. 

I think asking for a rating does lead to a tip more often, because they want to be nice and will then see the tip screen.

I feel weird asking for ratings because it is belittling to the effort I'm already putting in at a heavy discount. I'm not keeping an immaculate car, driving safely and being friendly and helpful, and also getting paid a fairly small amount for it and likely not being tipped..just for the joy of groveling.

I also think asking for ratings may end up getting you more 4*'s from pax that don't know that only 5* is good.

I think every driver starts out with great experiences and more positivity but then starts feeling used more as the bad situations rack up.. the extra effort and no tips.. the wear on our vehicles, etc.

I'm sure everyone remembers what cabbing around used to be like.. For me it was always old crackhead eccentric types that were kind of gross and super jaded and none ever really cared about the vehicle or people's experiences. That is what Uber is slowly leading back to because full time drivers can't make a living and truly care at these rates, and less part timers will care about their vehicle and the experience as they gain experience. Outside of major cities Uber will become a completely part time gig i think, and that seems to be their goal. The very very large majority of Uber drivers are already part time.. I believe 85%. I'm kind of lost in my rant here and lost my train of thought.. hahaha.. and want to watch football. Onward and upward!


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

shirleyujest said:


> Yes, I'm still driving. I've just developed an attitude that some would consider rude. I don't put up with shit from self-centered assholes.


This in entirely counter-intuitive. You are completely trash talking the whole experience (and maybe rightfully so) but continue to engage in it. For goodness sakes, do yourself a favor and get out if it's that bad. Life is too short...


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MaxReaver said:


> This in entirely counter-intuitive. You are completely trash talking the whole experience (and maybe rightfully so) but continue to engage in it. For goodness sakes, do yourself a favor and get out if it's that bad. Life is too short...


You don't know the whole story. I'm 66 years old and don't want to do anything that involves standing for a lot of the time. I worked for attorneys for over 40 years and don't want to do that, either. So what would you suggest? (No response necessary.)


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

shirleyujest said:


> You don't know the whole story. I'm 66 years old and don't want to do anything that involves standing for a lot of the time. I worked for attorneys for over 40 years and don't want to do that, either. So what would you suggest? (No response necessary.)


So it's better than working in a lawyers office? Just trying to gain some perspective...


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MaxReaver said:


> So it's better than working in a lawyers office? Just trying to gain some perspective...


And I thought EVERYBODY hated lawyers. If you've never tried it, how can you say how the experience might be?


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

I've been poking around this site for weeks.. it seems like just about everybody is jaded with the experience but also has some sort of appreciation for it. The bottom line is obviously compensation. It isn't really well compensating for the expected level of service and the frustrating things that go along with it. 

It's a tough problem because when the pay is higher, more people want to drive. I have no solution.. but I wonder if as the tech to run the rideshare operation becomes cheaper, could we maybe get a larger cut of the rider fee.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

fortyTwo said:


> I've been poking around this site for weeks.. it seems like just about everybody is jaded with the experience but also has some sort of appreciation for it. The bottom line is obviously compensation. It isn't really well compensating for the expected level of service and the frustrating things that go along with it.
> 
> It's a tough problem because when the pay is higher, more people want to drive. I have no solution.. but I wonder if as the tech to run the rideshare operation becomes cheaper, could we maybe get a larger cut of the rider fee.


I heard a great speech where someone stated the most obvious and also most ignored advice, if you want to be successful then be willing to do the things unsuccessful people won't. Any asshole with a car and a drivers license can do this - it is super-commodity labor at its best. Anybody can schlep people around in a car regardless of their intellect, education, job experience, etc...If you can't or won't do something to be better at it than the next guy/gal, then you'll get paid like everyone else.

My experience thus far has been good - but its not enough to draw conclusions. If it turns out to be shit for a weekend gig, I am on to the next thing. I live in the Dallas area - I know some folks that do weekend only sales here and make nearly $50k a year doing it (they are very good admittedly). I may be headed down that road soon enough - another example of having a skill most people don't and making more $$$ as a result.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> Also with Lyft, if a passenger does not rate you it automatically goes to 5 stars.


I don't think so. If the driver doesn't rate the rider, then it defaults to 5*. If the rider doesn't rate the driver, you get zip, zero, nada, nyet suboke.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

The only pax that I'll ask to rate me 5 stars are the ones that are really good rides, conversation, rapport, etc. They are also likely to do that and tip anyway so I phrase it as a reminder.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

MaxReaver, when it came to the tipping screen (yellow cab) I told customers "not to go wild with tipping" and always enjoyed saying it and they enjoyed hearing it with a big laugh too.

You have a good attitude, although to me and others may sound too good and not fitting the game Uber has set up for the drivers.

Good luck and look forward for your updates.


----------



## MaxReaver (Apr 28, 2017)

x100 said:


> MaxReaver, when it came to the tipping screen (yellow cab) I told customers "not to go wild with tipping" and always enjoyed saying it and they enjoyed hearing it with a big laugh too.
> 
> You have a good attitude, although to me and others may sound too good and not fitting the game Uber has set up for the drivers.
> 
> Good luck and look forward for your updates.


Well admittedly, the uBer game may have not had enough time to make me bitter just yet. I totally understand the potential for this to turn into dog s*&t...already have a plan B if it does. I'm just surprised how many complain but chose to continue the struggle.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ Some are stuck (not in a bad way) to drive but expect better condition/work benefits. Understandably so.. driving 50+ weeks per year gets to you if your existence and family depended on it.. driving is not easy, fun or healthy when you do too much of it. THe flex part of the job and being your own boss was the attraction for me and assume for many others. And some enjoy meeting good people and see it as an exciting part of the job. 

Keep in mind, Sears went bankrupt trying to do it all.. LOL.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

MaxReaver said:


> I'm just surprised how many complain but chose to continue the struggle.


Because there are benefits. i can wake up and make money before work. But in general you get screwed in lots of small ways. IMO its great for like.. helping save up for something.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

fortyTwo said:


> Because there are benefits. i can wake up and make money before work. But in general you get screwed in lots of small ways. IMO its great for like.. helping save up for something.


It is the only way to cash out on your vehicle's value in order to pay for other things. Vehicular reverse mortgage.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> It is the only way to cash out on your vehicle's value in order to pay for other things. Vehicular reverse mortgage.


Very interesting and logical way of looking at it


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ I have been hearing guys drive the car to death and reverse the miles on it.. I hear there are some devices to do that so easily. 
I wonder if carfax should flag cars if TCO driver owned or even leased it.


----------

